

Harvard's Looking for a 'Wikipedian in Residence' - KhalilK
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/03/harvards-looking-for-a-wikipedian-in-residence/284373/

======
_delirium
Fwiw this is both part-time and temporary, not a full salaried position you'd
want to move to Boston to accept. Probably most useful for someone who's
already got another gig in Boston, but one that's flexible enough to let them
take on a potentially interesting side job. Pay is $16/hr for 15 hours/wk
(i.e. about $1k/mo), with a contract term of 13 weeks.

Details:
[http://mblc.state.ma.us/jobs/find_jobs/rss.php?job_id=8583](http://mblc.state.ma.us/jobs/find_jobs/rss.php?job_id=8583)

------
jey
UC Berkeley already has one. My friend Kevin Gorman is the Wikipedian-in-
Residence at a university:
[http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2014/02/25/berkeleys-
wikipedi...](http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2014/02/25/berkeleys-wikipedian-
in-residence-is-a-first/)

~~~
jey
Oops, I meant to write "the _first_ Wikipedian-in-Residence at a university".

------
allochthon
How does Wikipedia feel about this kind of position? Is there a perceived
conflict of interest? Or are the hired contributors given leeway to build out
school-specific material? (I know there's no single Wikipedia to consult -- so
perhaps the governing body or influential contributors?)

~~~
seryoiupfurds
They encourage it. I think the WiR are supposed to write about subjects of
interest to the institution, rather than write directly about the institution
itself.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedian_in_Residence](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedian_in_Residence)
[http://outreach.wikimedia.org/wiki/Wikipedian_in_Residence](http://outreach.wikimedia.org/wiki/Wikipedian_in_Residence)

